

Category Theory for the Java Programmer - TriinT
http://reperiendi.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/category-theory-for-the-java-programmer/

======
davidmathers
_Next time, I’ll show what category theory has to offer to the Java
programmer._

Looks like he never followed up on that. Here's a much better exploration of
the relationship between category theory and programming:

<http://www.cs.man.ac.uk/~david/categories/book/book.pdf>

------
prodigal_erik
I've always suspected this stuff is just a mathematician's variant of
postmodernism, but felt shallow for thinking that way. If there really is an
accessible explanation of what motivated it, I'm looking forward to seeing it.

~~~
gchpaco
Category theory is a way of taking theorems in one area (say, group theory),
figuring out the minimum set of assumptions necessary for the theorem to hold,
and then translating it into every possible similar structure. It's sort of
like interfaces in some ways. Because normal mathematics is already pretty
darned abstract, category theory gets even worse, but there is some content
there underneath it.

